# Photo of the month - Winner for April is...



## Arch (Jun 2, 2008)

Me .... with 'So yea, I'm back from the lake discrict #3...







Cheers for the votes guys (and Bobly for the nomination, even tho i prefered the forth one in this series ), and now i can finally get a TPF mini-maglite.... i was offered one from chase after we first ordered them but i wanted to win it the legit way ^_^

Runner up was 5224 by tb2....








and he was tied with... Soft and Gentle in blue #1 by KenCo...






Gratz guys


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job Arch, very deserving!   And awesome job to the rest of the bunch.


----------



## tempra (Jun 2, 2008)

Another all brit final 3 - I think there's a pattern emerging! 

Congrats guys, great shots!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful photos, all three of them!
Was there a German nomination at all? I mean: a photo taken by a German that got nominated?

(Sorry, this shows that I did not vote or even look, but then there *was* something big in my life of late, now what was that once again :scratch: ... which kept me from spending so much time on TPF ... though it DID have to do WITH TPF!!!   ).


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on the win, Arch! And kudos to the runners up as those are gorgeous shots too.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats Arch, great pic :thumbup:
And congrats to the other guys on being the runnerups


----------



## danir (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Flora (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are just some really beautiful shots.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 11, 2008)

lovely pice by all!


----------



## juleene52 (Jun 13, 2008)

the frist one is really awesome! great work.


----------



## xbox360gurl70s (Jun 16, 2008)

I really loved the train, looks so old and antique but with modern technology kinda feel hehe


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am new to this forum but already really impressed with the quality of the work - this photographs are incredible - what kind of camera do you use (if that is a little cheaky!)


----------



## aliaks (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats! Great job! 
I would try to make 5224 in sepia...


----------

